# Tiger



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

This is a poem my 8 year old son wrote. He just won a competition to get it published and I'm very proud of him so just wanted to share.

*Tiger*

A scarlet-red tiger is fire
Prowling through the sunlit jungle.

By river water that trickles and splashes
Through rain falling on leaves.

Which grow on earth root trees
Silent; with no one to disturb them.

Blown by a breeze, a mystery
Which can grow strong enough to tear down the tree.

_Jordan Hughes - Age 8_ ?


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Thats quite a poem for an 8 year old...not the usual stuff about boogers and farts.......BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Have you been giving him Omega-3? lol


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you, I hope he doesn't end up a tortured soul though.

I want him to think about snot and poo... he's eight years old...

hmmm.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Have you been giving him Omega-3? lol


What's the vegetarian option?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Microalgae is looking like a winner.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

that sounds like something i'd find in the sea...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Well this is your normal algae:










My mouth is drooling just looking at it :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

mmmmm, yummy x


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Jordan said:


> A scarlet-red tiger is fire
> Prowling through the sunlit jungle.
> 
> By river water that trickles and splashes
> ...


Smart kid you have there Suz.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Cam, I like how you quoted it to him too.


----------

